# Opinions on this black silicone



## kharmaguru (Jan 6, 2013)

I've used the stuff on the left for years no problem. It is clearly marked aquarium safe and comes in 3packs for under $10. The black on the right is not marked aquarium safe but still has the equivalent NSF rating.

I've searched the MDS's of both through Home Hardware's site - the clear is marked as Momentive which is a well known aquarium safe brand and is also clearly acetoxy curing. It is not however 100% silicone. The black does not have a manufacturer name in the MDS nor does it specify acetoxy curing. It is however 100% RTV silicone which itself lends to the high heat rating. You can search the MDS's with the product codes visible on the base of the tubes.

I have used the black for a different non aquarium project and it does indeed smell of vinegar but admittedly not intensely like the clear stuff. At around $11 per tube and locally available makes it a great option if deemed safe.

Anyone used this black on an aquarium OR do you know if NSF 51 is aquarium safe?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Personally, I would use it without hesitation. 

I know the brand and it is a quality product (unlike the brand Home Depot sells). Cured silicone gives off no chemicals. I have used numerous types of silicones in my tanks over the years without any issues. If it's 100% silicone, you'll be fine. The stronger the "vinegar" smell, the better the product is.

(I have 20 years experience in renovations, shower installations, and glazing.)


----------



## kharmaguru (Jan 6, 2013)

I agree my gut tells me it's safe. Thanks for your experienced input.


----------

